# DAFV beim Deutschlandfunk: Petri Heil – Angeln und der Weg dorthin



## tibulski (15. September 2021)

Am 09.09.2021 war der DAFV zu Gast beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband in Siegburg. Anlass war die deutschlandweit ausgestrahlte Sendung Marktplatz "Petri Heil – Angeln und der Weg dorthin". Die Moderatoren Jule Reimer und Malte Hennig führten zusammen mit den Gästen Olaf Lindner (Pressesprecher DAFV) und Eva Rohmann (Vorsitzende des Bezirks Rhein-Ruhr im Rheinischen Fischereiverband) 90 Minuten live durch das Programm.

Thema der Sendung​_"Während der Corona-Ausgangsbeschränkungen ließ sich ein Hobby eigentlich immer ausüben: das Angeln an Seen, Flüssen und Bächen – wenn auch mitunter einsam.
Doch einfach mit Rute, Schnur, Haken und Köder losziehen, das geht nicht. Wer in Deutschland angeln will, muss zuallererst eine Fischereiprüfung bestehen und den staatlichen Fischereischein erwerben. Und bevor dann die Rute ausgeworfen wird, müssen Anglerinnen und Angler einen Fischereierlaubnisschein erwerben. Denn obwohl die Ufer deutscher Gewässer meistens von jedermann betreten werden dürfen: Das Recht zur Fischerei gehört immer irgendwem: Privatpersonen, Vereinen oder Kommunen, sei es als Eigentum oder zur Pacht. 
Inwieweit lässt es sich ins Angeln bereits mit einer preisgünstigen Grundausstattung einsteigen? Was kostet der Weg zur Angelerlaubnis, wer nimmt die Prüfung ab? Lohnt sich ein Lehrgang beim örtlichen Angelverein oder lässt es sich genauso gut mit Apps für die Prüfung lernen? Wie umfangreich sind die theoretischen Anforderungen im Bereich der Natur- und Fischkunde, was gibt das Tierschutzgesetz vor? Und wie gehen Natur- und Tierschutz und Angeln insgesamt zusammen? Antworten auf Ihre und unsere Fragen geben die von Moderatorin Jule Reimer eingeladenen Fachleute."._

Die Sendung zum Nachhören finden sie in der Mediathek beim Deutschlandfunk: https://srv.deutschlandradio.de/dlf-audiothek-audio-teilen.3265.de.html?mdm:audio_id=956435


----------

